# Logged out area



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw a logged out area while driving over the Xmas hols. It gave me an idea.


I did a bit of research and found this photo in an online collection. 








Now I had something to look at and work from. Off to the workshop with some branches to fire up the saw..












And soon I had a production line going. 'Scuse the mess - and I wish I could find that green handled screwdriver now..












I put a couple of plated wood screws in the base of each to help key them into the ground, and slapped on a bit of preservative to slow the rot from the bottom. Rot from the top is A ok with me.


Then I planted them.


















































Cheers
Neil


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say you captured that look, great job, having seen a lot of logging areas you have that leftover look.

Great job, that has got me thinking.

Tom H


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Tom. 

Hmmm, there is a bit of missing text in the first post. I've planted half a dozen cuttings of ground cover on the slope. The last photo is what the ground cover looks like where I took the cuttings. Hopefully this will overgrow the area in a year or so. Its pretty rampant stuff when it gets enough water to drink. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, 

That is going to look great! Outstanding!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Neil. Very convincing.


----------



## deeredaze (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like the real deal! I will have to try that one for myself. What kind of wood did you use for the stumps? 
Kris


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

superb thinking on what appears to be natural clear cut area - looks easy too!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for slow reply, 1:1 life's been a bit hectic lately.. 

The pale trunks are Silver Birch, the brown ones in the close ups are from an old ornamental pear tree that we cut down last summer. Not sure of the 'proper' names - hope this helps. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive, very realistic.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

clever, cool


----------

